# That "communist dictatorship" in Venezuela is getting voted out. Reality again.



## francoHFW

Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News

Could the GOP be any more out of touch?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Venezuela is kicking socialism to the curb, bread lines cause that


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives fail again


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wasn't Venezuela's Heath care system a model for the future of ObamaCare?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

francoHFW said:


> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?



   I gotta ask...how does the ass kicking of socialist make the GOP out of touch?
  I mean guys like Jeb and the other RINOs would be out of touch obviously...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

FN won a large part of France yesterday.  Perhaps the West will wake up after all.


----------



## Meathead

Socialism: Venezuela #1 Misery Index!!!

Viva Chavez!


----------



## Staidhup

No worry he will declare a national emergency, suspend the National Assembly, and impose military control.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Staidhup said:


> No worry he will declare a national emergency, suspend the National Assembly, and impose military control.



Our boy might try that himself if the Democrats get flattened in November, but won't have the military.  Oops.


----------



## martybegan

Staidhup said:


> No worry he will declare a national emergency, suspend the National Assembly, and impose military control.



Always a possibility.


----------



## Meathead

Staidhup said:


> No worry he will declare a national emergency, suspend the National Assembly, and impose military control.


You do no that Hugo is dead, right? Still, I wouldn't put it past the old hack.


----------



## DarkFury

*Bet the DNC is happy it does not have a LIAR or Socialist Democrat running for office!*


----------



## whitehall

Is this good news or bad news to lefties who are considering nominating a socialist to run for president on the democrat ticket?


----------



## paulitician

We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won. 

The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.


----------



## francoHFW

The hater dupes still have no clue about the difference between socialism and communism. Hint: Democracy and justice.


----------



## francoHFW

paulitician said:


> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.


The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Only a moron wouldn't know Venezuela is a socialist country.

*Venezuela elections: *_socialists_* dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide*

Venezuela elections: socialists dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide


----------



## francoHFW

SassyIrishLass said:


> Only a moron wouldn't know Venezuela is a socialist country.
> 
> *Venezuela elections: *_socialists_* dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide*
> 
> Venezuela elections: socialists dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide


Well, you've got a lot of brainwashed functional  morons in the GOP...did you wake up in the last ten minutes? lol


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?




When you can't buy decent toilet paper because the government runs the economy..the s*** gets real....really fast....oh...and the food shortages don't help either....


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
Click to expand...


Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry. 

I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

francoHFW said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron wouldn't know Venezuela is a socialist country.
> 
> *Venezuela elections: *_socialists_* dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide*
> 
> Venezuela elections: socialists dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a lot of brainwashed functional  morons in the GOP...did you wake up in the last ten minutes? lol
Click to expand...


The  article is from the Guardian. You are clueless


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?




And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...


----------



## francoHFW

paulitician said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
Click to expand...

You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
Click to expand...



You realize you are saying that in the middle of a thread on the failed socialist state of Venezuela...right?

And how badly are we doing for toilet paper here in capitalist America?


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
Click to expand...


I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.


----------



## francoHFW

SassyIrishLass said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron wouldn't know Venezuela is a socialist country.
> 
> *Venezuela elections: *_socialists_* dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide*
> 
> Venezuela elections: socialists dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a lot of brainwashed functional  morons in the GOP...did you wake up in the last ten minutes? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The  article is from the Guardian. You are clueless
Click to expand...




SassyIrishLass said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron wouldn't know Venezuela is a socialist country.
> 
> *Venezuela elections: *_socialists_* dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide*
> 
> Venezuela elections: socialists dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a lot of brainwashed functional  morons in the GOP...did you wake up in the last ten minutes? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The  article is from the Guardian. You are clueless
Click to expand...

And your pals Rush Fox Heritage GOP the last 15 years? lol


----------



## SassyIrishLass

francoHFW said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron wouldn't know Venezuela is a socialist country.
> 
> *Venezuela elections: *_socialists_* dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide*
> 
> Venezuela elections: socialists dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a lot of brainwashed functional  morons in the GOP...did you wake up in the last ten minutes? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The  article is from the Guardian. You are clueless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron wouldn't know Venezuela is a socialist country.
> 
> *Venezuela elections: *_socialists_* dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide*
> 
> Venezuela elections: socialists dealt a blow as opposition wins landslide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a lot of brainwashed functional  morons in the GOP...did you wake up in the last ten minutes? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The  article is from the Guardian. You are clueless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your pals Rush Fox Heritage GOP the last 15 years? lol
Click to expand...


You don't know the difference between Communism and Socialism and you're a troll. Take a nap


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...



Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....

And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....

I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

paulitician said:


> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.



  Oh they killed him alright.


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you are saying that in the middle of a thread on the failed socialist state of Venezuela...right?
> 
> And how badly are we doing for toilet paper here in capitalist America?
Click to expand...

The GOP have been sabotaging socialist Venezuela amap forever, much like O-Care in red states and areas. Their greed, stupidity and fear are a disgrace, dupe.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
Click to expand...


Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless. 

Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
Click to expand...


Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources. 

It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you are saying that in the middle of a thread on the failed socialist state of Venezuela...right?
> 
> And how badly are we doing for toilet paper here in capitalist America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP have been sabotaging socialist Venezuela amap forever, much like O-Care in red states and areas. Their greed, stupidity and fear are a disgrace, dupe.
Click to expand...


Republican/Democrat? Irrelevant. The Elites who run the show want back in on Venezuelan oil. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Kosh

francoHFW said:


> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?



Since when has the GOP embraced socialism?

Silly far left drone!


----------



## francoHFW

paulitician said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
Click to expand...

You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.


----------



## francoHFW

Kosh said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has the GOP embraced socialism?
> 
> Silly far left drone!
Click to expand...

The GOP confuses the hater dupes by calling socialism communism. Duh.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
Click to expand...


The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.


----------



## francoHFW

paulitician said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
Click to expand...

Yes , of course there's a difference. Nixon, Carter, Bush, Obama and Reagan Latin America Policy. Compare and contrast


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , of course there's a difference. Nixon, Carter, Bush, Obama and Reagan Latin America Policy. Compare and contrast
Click to expand...


Which President or political party has ended the foreign plundering? Talk to me when it happens.


----------



## francoHFW

paulitician said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , of course there's a difference. Nixon, Carter, Bush, Obama and Reagan Latin America Policy. Compare and contrast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which President or political party has ended the foreign plundering? Talk to me when it happens.
Click to expand...

Dems cut down on the plundering and covert action- GOP  not. Of course it's not black and white.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , of course there's a difference. Nixon, Carter, Bush, Obama and Reagan Latin America Policy. Compare and contrast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which President or political party has ended the foreign plundering? Talk to me when it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems cut down on the plundering and covert action- GOP  not. Of course it's not black and white.
Click to expand...


How have Democrats cut down on the foreign plundering? The Elites are still installing Puppets all over the world and plundering away. Nothing's changed.

The Globalist Elites are everywhere. It seems they're meddling in every nation on earth. The U.S. and Great Britain especially, are the biggest shit-stirrers in the world. Where aren't they at this point.


----------



## francoHFW

Led by conservatives, fought by centrists and left. So when did you switch from TP to USCP? lol. Verrry interesting.


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
Click to expand...



Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
Click to expand...



Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
Click to expand...

Also cut poverty and illiteracy in half...


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
Click to expand...

TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...
Click to expand...



Chavez came to power and they had shortages of food, gas...in an oil producing country....and toilet paper.....


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez came to power and they had shortages of food, gas...in an oil producing country....and toilet paper.....
Click to expand...

How could THAT happen in a crap banana republic oligarchy? None of the present disasters in the world would have happened without the great catastrophe W. Or Venezuelan oligarchs in this case.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
Click to expand...


Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
Click to expand...


He cared about his People much more than the Western Elites who've raped Venezuela or years. Much more than you too. I mean, why do you even care about what happens in Venezuela? It's not your country.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also cut poverty and illiteracy in half...
Click to expand...


He did some good, he did some bad. It's not easy taking your country back from foreign robber barons. He did his best.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez came to power and they had shortages of food, gas...in an oil producing country....and toilet paper.....
Click to expand...


Venezuela's always had problems. But you're sadly mistaken if you believe foreign robber barons like the U.S. and Great Britain ever cared about the Venezuelen People. They only care about plundering that oil.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez came to power and they had shortages of food, gas...in an oil producing country....and toilet paper.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could THAT happen in a crap banana republic oligarchy? None of the present disasters in the world would have happened without the great catastrophe W. Or Venezuelan oligarchs in this case.
Click to expand...


Venezuea has always been a poor country. And that's because the foreign robber barons looted the country for many years. Chavez had a noble goal of taking his country back. And he did it. But that greatly angered the foreign robber barons. So they've undermined his efforts every step of the way. 

And now they're about to get back to plundering. These latest 'Elections' show that the Western Elites won't give up. They just bought a whole lot of politicians. It's very sad. I feel for the Venezuelen People.


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
Click to expand...



Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?

You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez came to power and they had shortages of food, gas...in an oil producing country....and toilet paper.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuela's always had problems. But you're sadly mistaken if you believe foreign robber barons like the U.S. and Great Britain ever cared about the Venezuelen People. They only care about plundering that oil.
Click to expand...



And under those robber barons….did they have food in the stores and toilet paper?  And gas….and every other item they seem to have in the U.S. and Great Britain…..


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez came to power and they had shortages of food, gas...in an oil producing country....and toilet paper.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could THAT happen in a crap banana republic oligarchy? None of the present disasters in the world would have happened without the great catastrophe W. Or Venezuelan oligarchs in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuea has always been a poor country. And that's because the foreign robber barons looted the country for many years. Chavez had a noble goal of taking his country back. And he did it. But that greatly angered the foreign robber barons. So they've undermined his efforts every step of the way.
> 
> And now they're about to get back to plundering. These latest 'Elections' show that the Western Elites won't give up. They just bought a whole lot of politicians. It's very sad. I feel for the Venezuelen People.
Click to expand...



Yes…blah, blah blah….mao said the same thing, pol pot said the same thing…dittos lenin, stalin and hitler and the castros…….


----------



## chikenwing

francoHFW said:


> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?


What?? LOL


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cared about his People much more than the Western Elites who've raped Venezuela or years. Much more than you too. I mean, why do you even care about what happens in Venezuela? It's not your country.
Click to expand...



I care about other human beings and helping them get out of poverty….and chavez and the other socialists are not the ones trying to do that…..


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
Click to expand...


Seriously, do you really care about the Venezuelen People? It's not your country. Like i said, Western Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain don't give a shit about the Venezuelen People. They just wanna get back to plundering its resources.

I do believe Chavez truly cared about his People. He gave the poorest of his People a chance to get educated and hope for a better life. That's far more than the foreign robber barons ever gave them.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Awww, the Republican's are losing another socialist ally. Paul Ryan and his socialist party must be tearing up as we speak.


----------



## RodISHI

francoHFW said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. But the only reason the BBC or anyone in the West cares, is because of the oil. Chavez nationalized his oil. And that seriously angered the Globalist Elites. I'm sure they funded all the candidates who won.
> 
> The West truly despises the idea of a sovereign nation behaving like a soveriegn nation. Their existence is to solely be for the West to exploit and plunder. I wouldn't be surprised if they killed Chavez. This new guy better watch his back. The West wants that oil.
> 
> 
> 
> The wicked witch of the west, or the good witch? RW GOP or the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about Republican/Democrat. You're still living a false paradigm illusion. It's about the Globalist Elites. They were extremely angered over Chavez taking control of his nation's resources. The Global Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain were especially angry.
> 
> I'm sure they funded all of the candidates who won. To them, a foreign nation only exists to to be controlled and plundered. And now it looks like Western Elites will get their hands on Venezuelen oil again. I truly feel for the Venezuelen People. They're just poor pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, in a way. The RW GOP and the Tories in the UK ARE the worst large conservative idiot imperialist/racist/greedy elitist parties in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
Click to expand...

They serve one another and the people be damn in their view. Paulitician has it correct whether others can see that or not.


----------



## 2aguy

paulitician said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, do you really care about the Venezuelen People? It's not your country. Like i said, Western Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain don't give a shit about the Venezuelen People. They just wanna get back to plundering its resources.
> 
> I do believe Chavez truly cared about his People. He gave the poorest of his People a chance to get educated and hope for a better life. That's far more than the foreign robber barons ever gave them.
Click to expand...



You really, really need to get some help……….you are the same type who supported hitler, stalin, pol pot, mao, lenin and the castros……...


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
Click to expand...

None of those are socialists, brainwashed functional MORON. Socialism is ALWAYS democratic, communism and fascism never. Read a history book, and NOT "Liberal fascism"- ''Absolute drivel"- The Economist.


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cared about his People much more than the Western Elites who've raped Venezuela or years. Much more than you too. I mean, why do you even care about what happens in Venezuela? It's not your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I care about other human beings and helping them get out of poverty….and chavez and the other socialists are not the ones trying to do that…..
Click to expand...

Chavez reduced poverty and illiteracy 50%+ in no time, functional moron..


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are socialists, brainwashed functional MORON. Socialism is ALWAYS democratic, communism and fascism never. Read a history book, and NOT "Liberal fascism"- ''Absolute drivel"- The Economist.
Click to expand...



Nope.....that isn't true.  Communism is socialism twit.  As is national socialism.....I read Friedrich Hayek.......twit.


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cared about his People much more than the Western Elites who've raped Venezuela or years. Much more than you too. I mean, why do you even care about what happens in Venezuela? It's not your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I care about other human beings and helping them get out of poverty….and chavez and the other socialists are not the ones trying to do that…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez reduced poverty and illiteracy 50%+ in no time, functional moron..
Click to expand...



Yes...when everyone is poor there technically is no poverty......and no toilet paper apparently.........and the castros also had universal literacy.....which they used for their soldiers to shoot everyone trying to leave their island paradise......they probably ran out of toilet paper too.....


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and hitler was just taking back his country from those Jewish elites....and Lenin was taking Russia back from the Tzarist elites...and mao was taking his country back from those same Western Imperialists....
> 
> And let's see...did the people of those countries fair better under the imperialists...or the socialists....
> 
> I think 100 million murdered people would take issue with your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are socialists, brainwashed functional MORON. Socialism is ALWAYS democratic, communism and fascism never. Read a history book, and NOT "Liberal fascism"- ''Absolute drivel"- The Economist.
Click to expand...



Twit...do you even know the definition of "communism," please look it up........that communism never leads to the equality it claims just shows it is stupid......


----------



## Steven_R

paulitician said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...


That's all well and good, but don't forget he was also trying to destabilize Colombia by backing and funding FARC.


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are socialists, brainwashed functional MORON. Socialism is ALWAYS democratic, communism and fascism never. Read a history book, and NOT "Liberal fascism"- ''Absolute drivel"- The Economist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....that isn't true.  Communism is socialism twit.  As is national socialism.....I read Friedrich Hayek.......twit.
Click to expand...

Your theories are a joke off Planet Pub Dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

Steven_R said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but don't forget he was also trying to destabilize Colombia by backing and funding FARC.
Click to expand...

Link? lol


----------



## ScienceRocks

There's a big fucking difference between a communist that doesn't believe in a private sector and wants to micro-manage his entire economy and a social democrat. 

Republicans seem to be a bunch of fucking idiots for misunderstanding this.


----------



## Steven_R

francoHFW said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but don't forget he was also trying to destabilize Colombia by backing and funding FARC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link? lol
Click to expand...


Colombian Farc rebels' links to Venezuela detailed - BBC News
The Colombian Connection: How Hugo Chavez Courted FARC - SPIEGEL ONLINE
The FARC, Narco-Terrorism, and Hugo Chávez
http://www.economist.com/node/11412645

Aw hell, Colombia’s Magic Laptops

FARC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
FARC files - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## francoHFW

Steven_R said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but don't forget he was also trying to destabilize Colombia by backing and funding FARC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colombian Farc rebels' links to Venezuela detailed - BBC News
> The Colombian Connection: How Hugo Chavez Courted FARC - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> The FARC, Narco-Terrorism, and Hugo Chávez
> http://www.economist.com/node/11412645
> 
> Aw hell, Colombia’s Magic Laptops
> 
> FARC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> FARC files - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

After Columbia joined Booosh in messing with Venezuela. Tough.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TP? Is that stupid talking point all you know? and of course caused by RWers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez came to power and they had shortages of food, gas...in an oil producing country....and toilet paper.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuela's always had problems. But you're sadly mistaken if you believe foreign robber barons like the U.S. and Great Britain ever cared about the Venezuelen People. They only care about plundering that oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And under those robber barons….did they have food in the stores and toilet paper?  And gas….and every other item they seem to have in the U.S. and Great Britain…..
Click to expand...


Some did.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western nations like the U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering nations for many many years. It doesn't matter which political party is in power. The plundering continues on regardless.
> 
> Chavez really pissed em off. And they probably killed him for it. They want back in on the oil. Most if not all of the candidates that won, were funded by foreign Western Elites.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cared about his People much more than the Western Elites who've raped Venezuela or years. Much more than you too. I mean, why do you even care about what happens in Venezuela? It's not your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I care about other human beings and helping them get out of poverty….and chavez and the other socialists are not the ones trying to do that…..
Click to expand...


I seriously doubt you care about the Venezuelen People. It's about something else for you. I mean, it's not your country. And if there wasn't any resources to plunder, the Global Elites in America and Great Britian wouldn't even be in Venezuela.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, do you really care about the Venezuelen People? It's not your country. Like i said, Western Elites in the U.S. and Great Britain don't give a shit about the Venezuelen People. They just wanna get back to plundering its resources.
> 
> I do believe Chavez truly cared about his People. He gave the poorest of his People a chance to get educated and hope for a better life. That's far more than the foreign robber barons ever gave them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really, really need to get some help……….you are the same type who supported hitler, stalin, pol pot, mao, lenin and the castros……...
Click to expand...


Come on, that's very weak. You don't give a shite about the Venezuelen People. You have another agenda. You're not foolin anyone but yourself.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell any difference between RW ana LW elites? Read something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cared about his People much more than the Western Elites who've raped Venezuela or years. Much more than you too. I mean, why do you even care about what happens in Venezuela? It's not your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I care about other human beings and helping them get out of poverty….and chavez and the other socialists are not the ones trying to do that…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez reduced poverty and illiteracy 50%+ in no time, functional moron..
Click to expand...


Castro did the same in Cuba. Him and Chavez truly cared about their People. Regardless of their political leanings, you have to give em that. It took real guts standing up to the foreign Elites. They risked their lives. It's incredibly difficult taking your country back from the foreign robber barons. They get very angry and seek revenge. They made Castro and Chavez's lives miserable. 

The Western Elites control the World's Banking System. They put the screws to em hard. It was all about revenge and force. This latest Election only shows that the foreign robber barons paid enough Venezuelen Politicians off. Now they see their chance to get back to plundering. It's very sad.


----------



## paulitician

Steven_R said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but don't forget he was also trying to destabilize Colombia by backing and funding FARC.
Click to expand...


Yeah, cause the U.S. and Great Britain never meddle and destabalize all around the world. Nope, they'd never do such a thing. No way.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and Great Britain have been plundering Venezuela's resources for many years. It hasn't mattered which political party was in power at a particular time. Until Chavez, the plundering continued on unabated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....plundering is so much better when a socialist is doing it and then saying he loves the people......did he have enough toilet paper for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cared about his People much more than the Western Elites who've raped Venezuela or years. Much more than you too. I mean, why do you even care about what happens in Venezuela? It's not your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I care about other human beings and helping them get out of poverty….and chavez and the other socialists are not the ones trying to do that…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez reduced poverty and illiteracy 50%+ in no time, functional moron..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...when everyone is poor there technically is no poverty......and no toilet paper apparently.........and the castros also had universal literacy.....which they used for their soldiers to shoot everyone trying to leave their island paradise......they probably ran out of toilet paper too.....
Click to expand...


Not your country. None of your business. Why do countries like the U.S. and Great Britain even care about Venezuela? Think about that for a bit.


----------



## paulitician

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor inaccurate analogy. And seriously, why do you even care about Venezuela? I'll tell you why... Because your Government has conditioned you to believe it's all about the 'Democracy.' But in reality, it's only about your Government plundering Venezuela's resources.
> 
> It's about getting another 'cooperative' Puppet in there. I give Chavez some credit. He stood up to the plundering Western Elites. In fact, he likely sacrificed his life doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....he stood up to the plundering Western Elites so he could plunder the wealth for himself.........and were the people better off or worse after he drove out the Western elites......did they have toilet paper when the western elites were there...how about food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made to take your country back. And i assure you, the Western Elites who've plundered Venezuela for years, don't care about the Venezuelen People. They just want them to be quiet obedient slaves. Chavez tried his best to take his country back. That took real guts. I'll always give him credit for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes….stalin, mao, hitler, lenin, pol pot…..they made sacrifices to socialism too…..to the tune of 100 million murdered innocent men, women and children….did that take real guts too….?
> 
> You really believe that chavez was a hero?  Really?  do you wear your che t-shirt too….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are socialists, brainwashed functional MORON. Socialism is ALWAYS democratic, communism and fascism never. Read a history book, and NOT "Liberal fascism"- ''Absolute drivel"- The Economist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....that isn't true.  Communism is socialism twit.  As is national socialism.....I read Friedrich Hayek.......twit.
Click to expand...


Why do you care so much about Venezuela being a 'Communist' Nation? You don't have a dog in the fight. It's not your country.


----------



## paulitician

francoHFW said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but don't forget he was also trying to destabilize Colombia by backing and funding FARC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link? lol
Click to expand...


Yeah, that poster needs to read up on some history. He or she would be appalled at what they find. The U.S. has been the key destabalizing force in Latin America for many years. In fact, you could say for the entire world at this point. The U.S. has committed awful crimes in Latin America.


----------



## paulitician

Steven_R said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela election: Maduro's Socialists trounced - BBC News
> 
> Could the GOP be any more out of touch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where we find out if the socialists are actually communists...as Ann Coulter once put it....."Communists are socialists who really mean it......"  So if they start up the mass graves we will know they are actually communists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Communist/Socialist, but i do defend Chavez a bit. He was just trying to take his country back from the Western Elites who plundered it for years. No one in the West would give a damn about Venezuela if it didn't have all that oil. The Western Elites likely funded all the candidates who won. They want the oil. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but don't forget he was also trying to destabilize Colombia by backing and funding FARC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colombian Farc rebels' links to Venezuela detailed - BBC News
> The Colombian Connection: How Hugo Chavez Courted FARC - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> The FARC, Narco-Terrorism, and Hugo Chávez
> http://www.economist.com/node/11412645
> 
> Aw hell, Colombia’s Magic Laptops
> 
> FARC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> FARC files - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


The U.S. does the same things and much worse all around the world. So i don't see why this would bother an American.


----------



## blastoff

Saw a headline recently but never got around to reading the story.  It alleged it was discovered a daughter of the late Hugo Chavez had foreign bank accounts worth, I think it was, $2 Billion!!!  

Meanwhile, their country's falling apart on several fronts.  Kind of like the city of Chicago.


----------



## paulitician

Kinda funny watching so many Americans pretending they care about the Venezuelen People. The only reason their Government has anything to do with Venezuela, is to plunder its resources. 

Most Americans would struggle to point Venezuela out on a globe. They don't even know why they're pretending to care so much. It's bizarre.


----------



## Steven_R

I got no problem with countries like the US or the UK meddling. However,  I do have a problem with Venezuela trying to export Hugo's brand of Bolivarian revolution and the Socialism that goes with it and I have a problem with the likes of Castro and Chavez backing thugs like FARC. I also have a problem with Comrade Hugo, who can do no wrong, getting caught backing FARC and his fan boys pretending he wasn't backing FARC and when they can't weasel out of it crying "but the US does it too!"


----------



## francoHFW

When Columbia stopped, Venezuela stopped. Socialism is simply fair capitalism, not communism, dupe.


----------



## Indofred

Meathead said:


> Socialism: Venezuela #1 Misery Index!!!



Much as I consider socialism, especially extreme socialism, to be a bloody silly idea, we have to consider the role of US sanctions, not just the stupidity of socialism in the downfall of their economy.


----------



## Meathead

Indofred said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism: Venezuela #1 Misery Index!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I consider socialism, especially extreme socialism, to be a bloody silly idea, we have to consider the role of US sanctions, not just the stupidity of socialism in the downfall of their economy.
Click to expand...

You would surely go to pains to figure out how American sanctions brought about the fall of the Venezuelan economy. The economy was completely  predicated on the continued oil profits that Hugo had enjoyed and was able to his dictatorship on.

Both passed, and now Venezuela is just another bankrupt banana Republic.


----------



## longknife

Meathead said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism: Venezuela #1 Misery Index!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I consider socialism, especially extreme socialism, to be a bloody silly idea, we have to consider the role of US sanctions, not just the stupidity of socialism in the downfall of their economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would surely go to pains to figure out how American sanctions brought about the fall of the Venezuelan economy. The economy was completely  predicated on the continued oil profits that Hugo had enjoyed and was able to his dictatorship on.
> 
> Both passed, and now Venezuela is just another bankrupt banana Republic.
Click to expand...


I think they even lost their 7-11 franchises which were big money makers for them.


----------



## longknife

*Venezuelan President Turns to Military After Election Loses*



Hate to say this but, “I told you so!” I predicted this as soon as the news came out. It's the only resort of tyrants.


The future there is predictable. The winners may be seated but they will have absolutely no power. Things will continue as usual – no Middle Class with thousands – perhaps millions – in abject poverty.

Read story @ War News Updates: After His Party Suffers Huge Losses In Recent Parliamentary Elections, Venezuela's President Turns To The Military and Maduro Seeks to Strengthen Venezuela Military Forces Amid Crisis


----------

